# I hope this is a sign of things to come......



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was on my way from West Hartford to Danbury CT last night to look at a Jeep, and I got stuck in bumper to bumper traffic on I-84W because of this..............................

you ready??



















Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, but you get the idea.....


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

We were out this morning my helpers had to salt, they were at elevation of 2,000ft, i just saw wet pavement where i was, hopefully for the weekend i'll see some snow$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

woke up this morning to a wet driveway and 36 degrees start driving on the highway into boston couldnt see the taillights in front of me with the slush snow falling.... think its time to wire up the lights n change the oil on the 8' hahaha!


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

2-5 here locally last night and this morning. State College and Warren/Bradford had over 7 " in places. Set some record cold temps for yesterday and today. Will be in the mid 50's next week.

J


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Unreal, I couldn't believe my eyes when I looked at the radar this morning. It's October for Christ sake!!


----------



## WreckerNut (Oct 11, 2009)

We got screwed out of summer, now no fall.......... Global warming MY ASS!!!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

your not kidding about getting screwed outta summer...I had planned after last snow season, once everything dried up I was going to pull my Fisher MM2 completely apart and strip it and prime/paint...then came the month long rain....then when it finally stopped it was too damn humid to want to anything more energy exerting then picking and flicking my boogers...then before I know it its the very end of September and I start tackling the plow project...lol...just finished up this past week with the paint, thank god..now its snowing out...just put it back together yesterday....ready to roll with a fresh Fisher Splash decal to fall off...haha...looks good though..for now!!


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Mother nature*

Have you not learned we are dealing with a woman " Mother Nature" she is nice when she wants to be and a cold B when we dont want HER to be, as for global warming well get an ICE age first. Strap your selves down we are going to get wooped this season. CHAINS.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

damn that mother nature...damn her...hopefully she will listen this year and snow according to my schedule..haha...instead of when I should be sleeping before my full time job...although in the winter sometimes I put in more plowing hours in a week then the regular job..lol


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Been doing this for a couple hours now. Starting to stick to roofs and grass. But wont last long. :angry:


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Im looking out my window like a damn dog wanting to get out and push the snow around...I guess I will settle for the Patriots kickin the Titans A$$!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont get your hopes up. I was watching the local weather this morning and they said that any time it has snowed in Oct it turns out to be a dry year (in MN anyways). They say Nov and Dec are decent and then it just dries up


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

WooHoo!!!!!!!!!


----------

